# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Blue Gularis (Fundulopanchax sjoestedti)

## SQUEAK

Hi all,

I recently found the Blue Gularis killifish at a nearby shop (pretty nice place too...), but I haven't been able to find much information on them. I found one article, that recommends the following:

68-77 F
5 inches long
5 gallons for a pair, bare minimum

Would a 5 gallon tank really be adequate for even a single gularis? That seems rather small to me (lets assume for the moment that's the only fish). I'm concerned that would be too small for the fish to live in. Also, it lists the fish as aggressive, what could be a suitable tank-mate for this sort of a fish, especially as an algae-eater. My 20 gallon tank has a pair of otocinculusus in it, but something like that may become the next meal.

And finally, do gularis need to be kept in pairs (or more) to thrive? I don't really want fry - I don't know how to care/keep them, nor do I have adequate space for them to live. And from what I read, two males are out of the question - they will just fight to the death.

Thank you,
SQUEAK

----------


## RonWill

Hi,
Every 'SQUEAK' has a name and all the members here address each other with our real names. Mine's Ronnie, what's yours?

That said, welcome to the forum and I'm glad your first post is about killies.

The SJO you found (didn't say you bought it though) will do fine in a 5gal, even for a pair, but give it plenty of plants for the mate to rest. Sponge filter and ramhorn snails will be good since SJOs do have big mouths (there was another post that showed a SJO attempting to swallow an otocinclus!!). They are quite tolerant to a wide range of water parameters but others might feel differently.

----------


## SQUEAK

Hi Ronnie,

My name is Peter. No, I have not bought a killifish (or multiple) yet, I don't know enough about them yet to start a killifish tank. Is there a desired ratio of males:females used for killifish such as these, so that the female doesn't become subject to a lot of aggression? 

My 20 gallon would not be good for them I don't think, because it has yoyo loaches and a pair of bolivian rams - I think that tank is already full (I'm hoping to do a project this summer to build a big tank).

Do you have any suggestions for plants to use in a 5-gallon tank? I have amazon swords and wisteria in my 20 gallon, and I think I may be getting new wisteria shoots. I've also got access to other young amazon swords.

I don't really know a whole lot about mosses, or how to care for them really. It is time to read up on them a bit I think.


EDIT: I've never seen a sponge filter before. Are there any reputable brands to look for? I would guess either a 5 gallon or 7.5 gallon tank (US gallons), which is 19 liters and 28 liters respectively speaking.

Thank you

----------


## Marie-Annik

Hello there,
My name is Marie-Annik and I'm frm France.
I've kept F.sjoestedti for over a year and I think a 20l tank is much too small for them. When adults there are over 12 cm long. I keep them in a 60l tank, it's good for a trio (one male + 2 females). 
It's better to have 2 females as sometimes the male can be agressive when chasing a female so the stress is lessened. For the same reason, you need many plants: Java moss and anubias are quite good and don't need much light. 
You don't need to have a light or heat the tank as they do very well in 22°C to 25°C. If it's warmer their life expectancy is shortened.
Good luck, they are very beautiful fish.

----------


## timebomb

> My name is Marie-Annik and I'm frm France.


Welcome to the forum, Marie-Annik. Is that a girl's name?  :Smile: 
It's not often that a new forum user comes in and in his or her first post, answers a question. Please stick around, Marie. We need more like you.




> My name is Peter. No, I have not bought a killifish (or multiple) yet, I don't know enough about them yet to start a killifish tank.


Peter, welcome to the forum too. If the fish you saw were really _Fundulopanchax sjoestedti_, they shouldn't be too difficult. The _Fundulopanchax_ genus of Killies are generally easier. You don't have to worry about raising fry. In a well-planted tank, fry can take care of themselves. 

But I've serious doubts what you saw were really _F. sjoestedti_. Killies are not often sold in local fish shops and I've yet to see a Blue Gularis appear in one of them. Which shop was it, Peter?

By the way, filtration requirements depend more on fish-load than the volume of the tank. But generally, we use sponge filters because they are small and convenient. Here's a picture of one:



Loh K L

----------


## Marie-Annik

Thanks for your welcome.
Yes Marie-Annik is a girl's name  :Smile: . 

I'm surprised to read that you don't find F.sjoestedti in Singapore, there aren't very common here but we can find some species of killifish from time to time in our local shops. I suppose you can get some eggs send to you from other countries if you are interested.

I had some fry in July and I let them with the parents I got 8 fishes but if you want to get more it's better to take the eggs out of the tank and breed them separately as the parents eat the fry. I kept them with a lot of java moss which gives a good protection for the small fishes. They can be eaten even when they are 1 cm long.

----------


## AQUASAUR

I agree with all said about...  :Idea:  
and that happy smilig faces of my SJO family prove that... :P

----------


## SQUEAK

Hi everyone,

The fish shop was in California (USA! USA!  :Shocked: ). They looked like killifish, generally speaking. They looked a lot like the fish shown in the post above... but without the color. They were basically all gray when I saw them at the tank. I can't go and look again for a while - the place is just over 300 miles away from where I am now. I will be around that area in ~15 days, so I'll probably check back at that time.

Do sponge filters need to be built as a do-it-yourself project, or are there commercially available sponge filters? I've only seen the in-tank and hanging on the back filters (and the big canister filters, but those are a few hundred gallons an hour) in local fish shops.

I've had to put the idea on the backburners for a bit though... one of my loaches developed what I think is ich, and I have to start treatment for them tomorrow (never done this before). Also, I'm not sure I have space for a tank that would be much bigger than a 5.5 gallon (the increments I have available are 2.5, 5.5, 10, 15, 20 gallons and higher). I'm living in an apartment, and one tank already has one corner of the room!

----------


## nonamethefish

Where in CA? I've never seen any species of killies other than Aplocheilus lineatus, panchax, J. floridae, and Lucania goodei in a store(and the last is simply a contaminant in ghost shrimp tanks).

----------


## SQUEAK

Hi Joseph,

The place is in Modesto CA. I believe it was on Briggsmore Ave, and it was called "Tropical Haven." I'm not sure on that (it has been a while, I'm at university right now), but I *think* that was the place. It was a really nice place actually... I'd never seen a lot of the fish there.

----------


## whuntley

Ted Pino, a long-time BAKA member owns it. He frequently imports interesting killifish from Germany. If you don't see them at Tropical haven, ask!

Wright

----------


## SQUEAK

Wow, this is a big coincidence. There is someone on this board who knows not only where I'm talking about, but who owns it  :Shocked:  spoooooky. Oh, and hi!

Also, does anyone have a suggestion for a good algae-eating tankmate for a pair of SJO's (note: I'm not restricting myself to a 5.5 gallon tank). I was at first thinking of an otocinculus, but I don't want to introduce a fish that will become a midnight snack. Any thoughts on that would be greatly appreciated. I'm not only considering SJO's, and especially if the owner is a big killifish fan, he may know where to get different varieties of killifish.

And lastly, I'm pleased to say I've started construction on a sponge filter (actually, I'm building four at once). I just need to drill some holes in the PVC pipe, and it will be finished.

----------


## chicknb

SQUEAK, I am the one that posted the SJO eating (or at least trying) the ococinclus. Right now I have a couple of SJO in my 20 gal with a couple of otocinclus (the survivors) and they seem to get along fine. When I was in the US, I visited a fish store in Hesperian Blvd. between Hayward Airport and the 880 (more towards the 880, going from Hayward on the right side on a not so nice area). They frequently had killies like annulatus, gardneri and a couple others. If I remember correctly, the annulatus ran about 10 dlls a pair. In my opinion it would be better to follow Wright's suggestion.

Regards,

Tony

----------


## SQUEAK

Hi Tony,

I think I'm about 2.5 hours from Hayward, and I've got friends who live there (and around there) who may know the place you are talking about, even though they don't have any interest in fish. If it's not such a great place of town though, I may not try venturing there.

Once all of my final exams are over, I'll be in the area of the fish store in Modesto, and at that time I'll be looking for a pair (or trio, etc) of killifish. Hopefully I can find a good species.

----------


## Marie-Annik

Hi, 
I think you could put a couple or so of neritina (Natalensis). They are good algae eaters and you won't have any problems with the F.sjoestedti.

----------


## SQUEAK

Hi Marie-Annik,

From the name I take it that these are a type of snail. Have you ever kept them, and if so, had problems with them overrunning the tank? While I would like an algae eater that won't become food (otos may be food, or may not be, it sounds like), I'm kind of wary of snails because of the reputation of snails for overrunning everything in sight.

If I can get a snail (or few) that I can easily keep the population in check (loaches + snails = fed loaches), that would be great. I've heard that some snails multiply so fast that they are impossible to keep up with.

I'm hearing that Nerite snails are actually illegal to import into California, and possibly even importing them into the US...

----------


## AQUASAUR

> They are good algae eaters and you won't have any problems with the F.sjoestedti.


*Hey, Nikki,* 
Im not sure how big enough algae eaters are the Neritina Natalensis they are very lazy  :Wink:  
but I have a few in every my planted tank...  :Exclamation:   :Very Happy:

----------


## RonWill

> they are very lazy


 Hristo, these snails go about their job very slowly but lazy they are not. One of my tank's front glass was coated with spot algae and after I introduced 4 of them, the killies are finally visible!  :Wink:  

My personal recommendation with killies and their fry are ramhorn snails. Not the most prolific, hence easy to control. The red variety looks very nice too.

BTW, in case you hadn't noticed, 'Nikki' is Marie-Annik and please edit your profile too, so everyone doesn't get confused by all the nicknames flying around. Thanks.

----------


## SQUEAK

Thanks for the input Ronnie, I think ramshorns are my best bet so far. Nerite snails may even be illegal to import for me. I'll need to read up on caring for ramshorn snails. 

Is there an approximation of how many gallons one ramshorn will clean 'adequately'? Especially for smaller tanks, which is what I'll be using. I don't want to end up starving out the ramshorns. Additionally, will loaches eat ramshorn snails? If I get overpopulated with them, my loaches probably wouldn't mind them, assuming they can get at them.

----------


## AQUASAUR

> My personal recommendation with killies and their fry are ramhorn snails. The red variety looks very nice too.


Ronnie, please write the scientific name or link of those *"REDS"* ...?

----------


## RonWill

Peter,
I can be quite flexible regarding snail count per tank or container but there must be snails. Only exception are breeding tanks where I don't take chances.

For growout containers, there's probably 4 (or more) and in a 2ft setup, I'm guessing around 20. These are tank-raised and I have a ready supply of them.

I also use them in containers where green-water is cultured, to feed daphnia/moema, for my smaller fry.

Population control is very easy, compared to those small round flat ones (don't know what those are called) or MTS (Malayan Trumpet Snail), which burrows into the gravel.

Hristo, I'm not versed with shrimps or snails... I just breed them. Somebody else will have to fill you in about their scientific names but here's a link to what the red ramhorns look like. Album *here*.

----------


## Marie-Annik

Hello, 
(As some people were confused about my first name  :Wink:  from now on I will only use my first name Marie-Annik as a user name, too. It will be esaier.

Regarding the Neritina Natalensi no problem about their multiplying, they don't breed in our water tanks (up to now, from what I read about them, they probably breed in salted water and then move to non salted water.Moreover nobody has succeeded in breeding them up to now.

I have 4 of them in a 100l tank and they do a great job. My front window is very clean. I think they can stand temperatures from 20°c to 28°c.
I don't know more about them except the fact that they are from south Africa.

----------


## AQUASAUR

Oh, Ronnie
I know those *RedRamhorn* pretty well, but like *Planorbis corneus rubra*:



and I'm sure - everybody knows them well...  :Wink:  
That specimen and this - *Physa acuta*:



are the most popular...but for the much people, they are not favorite...  :Evil:   :Wink: 

Except *Neritina Natalensis*, I prefer to use those 2 specimens:

*Marisa cornuarietis* 




and *Apple Snails(Pomacea bridgesii)*


They are more attractive and them population is always under control... :P  :Exclamation:

----------


## nonamethefish

Marisas are nice snails but will eat right through a planted tank IME. I am embarrased to admit I have had bad luck with bridgesii after several attempts ended in me losing all of them. I'd love to try again but would hate to kill more of these critters.

----------


## SQUEAK

Hi all,

I'm near Modesto until Sunday! So I've been back to the fish shop that carries killifish. Turns out they have a lot more than I originally thought - most of the killifish tanks are unlabeled though. Some I found:

1) Blue Gularis tank - there were killifish in there, but I'm darned if they were SJO's. When SJO's are young, do they look really different? These had very short tails, very thin body. The tail was blue at the fringes, body silver/grey.

2) Dwarf Red Gularis - these looked like the Blue Gularis pictures I've seen - anyone know what the difference between the two is? I can't find a whole lot of information on them

3) Ones that looked like these: http://www.petfish.net/articles/Killifish/flag_fish.php but I don't actually know what they were

4) I think there were Aphyosemion Australe's there (Lyretails)

5) Aphyosemion Striatum

6) http://www.petfish.net/articles/Kill...gar_nsukka.php there were ones with this sort of body shape, and a much more speckeled coloring. Mostly white, although that may have been because they are immature.


Anyone know how large dwarf red gularis' get, or have a picture of what they look like?


Thank you,
Peter

----------


## nonamethefish

From what I've seen/read they are a little smaller, redder, and shorter finned than typical SJO.

By Modesto...you mean Modesto in CA? Never woulda thought a shop would stock killies anywhere around here.

----------


## whuntley

One of the best fish shops to survive the onset of Petcos and WalMarts is Tropical Haven in Modesto CA.

It is owned by long-time BAKA member Ted Pino, and he regularly imports poorly-identified killifish from his suppliers in Germany. I have seen gorgeous _ameiti_ in with what were called SJO, there. [All bets off on getting proper females, tho!] 

Ted likes killies, so support him when you can. He also has the best prices on blackworms I have ever seen. They are harvested locally from the canneries/hatcheries on the nearby Tuolomne River, and usually are vigorous and healthy.

Ted also gets some fish from BAKA members, and those usually are properly identified. I recall taking him a large group of USF of _Pl. ngaensis_ a few years ago.

Please ask to meet Ted, if you visit, and give him my regards. He is the only one in the store who will know what fish he has. I miss having such a well-managed general pet store, and wish he would open a Bishop branch.  :Very Happy:  

Wright

----------


## SQUEAK

Hi,

Yes, Tropical Haven is in Modesto, California. Sorry for any confusion that may have caused. I'll be going back there this Sunday, I think I've had adequate confirmation that Red Dwarf killifish will live (happily!) in my tank. I will have to look for the blackworms - the two times I have been there I didn't notice any.

I must have spoken with Mr. Pino on the phone, because I had called to ask about the Blue Gularis, and the person immediately knew he had no males of the species, and that they hadn't been available for a couple of months. I barely even finished my sentence before the answer!

I'm not commonly around Modesto.. next time I think I may even be close is probably around the start of September, so unfortunately I can't stock from his place (a real pity... it struck me as very well upkept).

Thanks,
Peter

----------


## SQUEAK

Just got back - no more Gularis, blue or red... oh well. It just wasn't meant to be  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## whuntley

Peter, 

If you are seriously interested in obtaining SJO, please contact Bob Schweigerath (sp?) in New Mexico. He is the master and sells wonderful fish! 

If you can't locate him in the AKA roster, please PM me and I'll try to find an email url. It may take a few days, as I'm preoccupied with my weekend job and family health problems at the moment. 

Wright 

PS He also often lists in the AKA BNL F&E list. [How's that for a bunch of "insider" abbreviations?  :Very Happy:  ]

----------


## SQUEAK

Wright,

I'm guessing the acronym means: American Killifish Association (something) Fish & Egg listing? I went on the AKA.org site, and the public listing I saw on there had two members listed, one for food, one for eggs. I doubt I could raise eggs to be honest - never done it before. 

I'm starting to look for other fish (killifish or other) that will live happily in that tank, to be honest. I'm not deadset on obtaining a pair of SJO's, it would have just been nice to attempt.

I don't think I can access any roster listings, do I need to be a member of the AKA to do that?

----------


## whuntley

Peter,

The BNL refers to the monthly "Business News Letter" of the AKA. It contains long lists of Fish and Egg (F&E) listings by members, carefully edited to include correct names and locations. It is the best place for those in the US to get quality fish or eggs (far superior to aquabid and way cheaper, even factoring in AKA dues).

Lack of commercial success means the few store killies in the US are usually of spotty quality and the ability to reproduce them at home is almost mandatory. They come from small, restricted habitats (many gone or going) so replenishing the stores every year, from wild stock, as they do Cardinal Tetras, is out of the question.

To keep killies, we all have to learn to collect eggs from mops or peat, and to hatch them when they are ready. Don't get involved with SJO if you want a community tank, as they will shred most tank mates, and the hard water they like is not always a happy place for most plants or other fish.

HTH (  :Very Happy:  Hope That Helps!)

Wright

----------


## SQUEAK

Wright,

Sorry for the confusion - I didn't mean attempting to incorporate them into a community tank - the tank would be solely for the SJO's. Right now, the decision is between either a tank for SJO's, or a tank for something else. The tank will almost certainly become a species tank of some form, it is now more a question of which species!

I had been looking on aquabid, but as you said - it is very expensive for the shipping (final cost could end up being $50 or more easily). There is one really nice one up for bid though - Aphyosemion bivittatum - Mundemba Pop.. I admit it, it's the fins on the killifish - I'm still attracted to bright colors.

Unfortunately, I know very little about the bivittatum. From the information here I read that the bivittatum funge is a plant or mop spawning killifish, and lives in 70-74 degree water. This has the same latin name as the one on aquabid, would it be reasonable to think that they have similar spawning characteristics and living parameters?

----------


## SQUEAK

Hello all,

I went through and dug up this thread, to see the types of snails I should be considering for algae eaters (my attempt with an oto did *not* end well!). I haven't been able to find Nerite snails, so I am thinking about some Ramshorn snails. Lots of Ramshorns snails that is, once they start breeding! The algae hasn't become a big problem, but I'm sure it will creep up on me, as it does with all my tanks.

My current tank is a 10 gallon tank, planted, with a pair of SJO's inside, obtained from Ruth Warner. They are still a bit young to start breeding - although that sure hasn't stopped the male from trying! However, both are doing very well, and are always eager to attack my hands whenever they might happen to be in the tank (more than eager). However, both are thriving, and growing rapidly. Fingers crossed for the future, I have had the pair since September, and they do quite well.

I tried to take a couple of pictures to post on the tank, however I've misplaced the USB cable I use to connect my camera to the computer, so no pictures for now, I'm afraid. Not a whole lot to see anyways - neither my photography nor my horticultural skills are very good.

Best of health to everyone, and good luck in all you do.

----------

